
Stop Wasting Time on Voicemail  - makimaki
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/trapani/2009/11/stop-wasting-time-on-voicemail.html
======
jodrellblank
Voicemail transcription is one of the things I'm looking forward to in
Exchange 2010.

Then I can dump emailing from a smartphone and send voice recordings instead -
without the listener having to listen to my voice recording. Best of both
worlds.

Also - there's a link to "robotic voicemail woman wastes our time" which is an
article with a clickable audio link in it. But it's not an embedded player,
it's a popup window which loads another page which has an embedded player
which starts by playing an advert for ... the site it's on!

Followed by a rant about how it's unneccesary for a voicemail system to tell
us it's a voicemail system. Well maybe it's no easier for people to change
their company voicemail system than it is for you to change your podcast
introduction to remove the redundant message that we're listening to your
podcast system!

